# Should I be mad at my wife for wanting to sell panties to weirdos via mail?



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

We recently talked about doing live sex for money on one of those websites. I personally, think it would be quite fun and I don't even mind other guys watching. But yesterday she told me that she wants to earn money by selling her panties. Now, that's not okay, because the dude acually "contacts" my wife in a way and I feel jealous. What do you think?


----------



## Inquisitive1 (Feb 17, 2017)

You sell her underwear for money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're for real, you've got a problem if you have to ask if any of this is okay.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sooo...you're cool, even think it would be fun, to make live-action porn where strange men can see (and masturbate to, and likely also record and/or spread around the internet, to remain available in perpetuity) your wife's face and body and watch you two having sex. For money. But you think her selling her panties to strangers online is a violation of a boundary that should be obvious to her?

I can see where she might have been confused as to what might or might not be okay with you.

:slap:


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

Very weird question, i think this is the start of a minefield for you both, must be a better way of earning some extra dough surely.

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Why is doing webcam okay, but not selling her panties? And what about those grandmothers who work the sex chat lines to make money?

It's all rather tacky, IMO, but I don't really see a distinction that matters between one thing and the other. If anything, the panties thing is more anonymous, unless it's an offshoot of the webcam business. I'm assuming that in either case she'd be using an alias, and not providing her location for privacy and safety reasons.

I have to wonder if there's much money in this. For one thing, there is a lot of competition! I once knew a couple where she did the webcam thing, and also produced their own niche fetish videos. She had a small following of repeat customers, mainly. They made pocket money, but it didn't equal a regular job. They did say they enjoyed it, though.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Would she be using Craigslist and hand delivering the undergarments? Or would she use a site like myusedpantystore.com or pantydeal.com (they're a thing, I googled) and then put the knickers in the mail?

ETA: just saw the full title includes "via mail", so sure, let her supplement her income.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

I seriously doubt this is a legitimate question.


(But on the off hand chance that it is...) If you're going to do this, you should do it right and go all out. Create your own website, find advertisers, and have sex toy molds made from your genitals to sell in the gift shoppe along with the panties...


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Inquisitive1 said:


> You sell her underwear for money.


Not sure what you mean


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

anchorwatch said:


> If you're for real, you've got a problem if you have to ask if any of this is okay.


It's all kinda edgy and i'm not sure we actually gonna do any of this.


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Rowan said:


> Sooo...you're cool, even think it would be fun, to make live-action porn where strange men can see (and masturbate to, and likely also record and/or spread around the internet, to remain available in perpetuity) your wife's face and body and watch you two having sex. For money. But you think her selling her panties to strangers online is a violation of a boundary that should be obvious to her?
> 
> I can see where she might have been confused as to what might or might not be okay with you.


Well, yeah, except I'm not sure about the existance of the boundary (which is the main point of the question).


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

KevinZX said:


> Very weird question, i think this is the start of a minefield for you both, must be a better way of earning some extra dough surely.


Money is not the point though. And why minefield?


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> Why is doing webcam okay, but not selling her panties? And what about those grandmothers who work the sex chat lines to make money?
> 
> It's all rather tacky, IMO, but I don't really see a distinction that matters between one thing and the other. If anything, the panties thing is more anonymous, unless it's an offshoot of the webcam business. I'm assuming that in either case she'd be using an alias, and not providing her location for privacy and safety reasons.
> 
> I have to wonder if there's much money in this. For one thing, there is a lot of competition! I once knew a couple where she did the webcam thing, and also produced their own niche fetish videos. She had a small following of repeat customers, mainly. They made pocket money, but it didn't equal a regular job. They did say they enjoyed it, though.


Well, you might be right, can't really distinguish the difference. Money is not the point though. The fun of someone watching is. And we probably gonna put masks that cover the eyes (might also not, who cares, there's like a ton of porn out there and I would't even be scared to admit this in a face to face conversation)


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> Would she be using Craigslist and hand delivering the undergarments? Or would she use a site like myusedpantystore.com or pantydeal.com (they're a thing, I googled) and then put the knickers in the mail?
> 
> ETA: just saw the full title includes "via mail", so sure, let her supplement her income.


lol, that's funny with the webaites. But, no if that happena, it's gonna be anonymously via simple mail. Also, not aure how much that would be though


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Edo Edo said:


> I seriously doubt this is a legitimate question.
> 
> 
> (But on the off hand chance that it is...) If you're going to do this, you should do it right and go all out. Create your own website, find advertisers, and have sex toy molds made from your genitals to sell in the gift shoppe along with the panties...


I get the joke, but the thing is to do just a couple of times, we're obviously do not want to actually earn money that way, just a fun sexual experience


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

It's hard to understand why you're even here asking the question. It seems like once you've crossed the line into public webcam sex, it seems odd to be hesitant about selling panties. Most people here are for a traditional, monogamous relationship, so I'm not sure if this is the best place to get advice.

I can say that selling things which get delivered may put you at greater risk for weirdos to find out who you are and where you live. If you care about that, you'll need to take extra precautions that the package doesn't reveal personal info. Also, there's the issues of payments, which can also reveal who you are.

In terms of your relationship with your wife, I don't see it as a huge deal to sell panties if you were already having sex on cam. But she may see it as something really exciting. If so, she may look into ways to make it even more exciting, such as meeting with these guys. Be prepared to deal with the situation where smooth-talking, handsome men are pressuring your wife to meet up without you.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Semyon777 said:


> I get the joke, but the thing is to do just a couple of times, we're obviously do not want to actually earn money that way, just a fun sexual experience


Ah, you just want the naughty thrill, then. In which case, both ideas are probably fine if you keep it anonymous. You can do the web cam thing on adult friend finder, I think - lots of people do that; they may have a free/trial account.


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

wilson said:


> It's hard to understand why you're even here asking the question. It seems like once you've crossed the line into public webcam sex, it seems odd to be hesitant about selling panties. Most people here are for a traditional, monogamous relationship, so I'm not sure if this is the best place to get advice.
> 
> I can say that selling things which get delivered may put you at greater risk for weirdos to find out who you are and where you live. If you care about that, you'll need to take extra precautions that the package doesn't reveal personal info. Also, there's the issues of payments, which can also reveal who you are.
> 
> In terms of your relationship with your wife, I don't see it as a huge deal to sell panties if you were already having sex on cam. But she may see it as something really exciting. If so, she may look into ways to make it even more exciting, such as meeting with these guys. Be prepared to deal with the situation where smooth-talking, handsome men are pressuring your wife to meet up without you.


That made me think a bit more. I think my problem with the panties is that it is done completely without me, which makes me nervous since she can "make it more exciting later". Also, for the same reason, I don't want her to "earn" on the website without me as well as even do it with me too often. I'm now thinking to drop the idea in order to elliminate the possibility of her getting overly excited. Thanks


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

wilson said:


> Most people here are for a traditional, monogamous relationship, so I'm not sure if this is the best place to get advice.


Well, she is my wife, not some side chick. I'm quite serious about my relationship.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Semyon777 said:


> That made me think a bit more. I think my problem with the panties is that it is done completely without me, which makes me nervous since she can "make it more exciting later". Also, for the same reason, I don't want her to "earn" on the website without me as well as even do it with me too often. I'm now thinking to drop the idea in order to elliminate the possibility of her getting overly excited. Thanks


Yeah, in thinking through how it would work, that is likely the case. If "Joe" asks for panties, he's not asking for clean, new panties straight for the store. He'll want them to be used. So your wife may think of Joe while she's making his pair especially for him.

And my earlier comment I didn't mean to imply you weren't serious with your wife. It was more that the people on this board likely don't have any experience with webcam sex or selling panties, so we are unlikely to really know the pitfalls. We can extrapolate from what we know in our life experiences, but there may be problems that we don't even have an idea about since we aren't in that lifestyle.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dude this is messed up.


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

wilson said:


> Yeah, in thinking through how it would work, that is likely the case. If "Joe" asks for panties, he's not asking for clean, new panties straight for the store. He'll want them to be used. So your wife may think of Joe while she's making his pair especially for him.
> 
> And my earlier comment I didn't mean to imply you weren't serious with your wife. It was more that the people on this board likely don't have any experience with webcam sex or selling panties, so we are unlikely to really know the pitfalls. We can extrapolate from what we know in our life experiences, but there may be problems that we don't even have an idea about since we aren't in that lifestyle.


I like to beleive that these "weird things" are not that.. uh, you know, that crazy. Like, I definetly do not want any of bdsm or simmilar "fetish" thing happen. It more a matter of "extreme sex", like sex in an elevator or in the forest. Webcam is kind of edgy, because you know everyone is watching but in my head (don't know how would be if this actually happen) it feels thrilling. So, definetly do not want to do it a lot of times and surely do not want it to escalate in any way as well as obey to the audience and do what they say, but just enjoy our thing and later see how much we've got just to, for example go to movies one more time. Money is definetly not the thing we actually care about. 
Some people, who do webcam on regular don't even look at each other but juat sit there for 2 hours waiting the "donations" to reach a sertain amount so they can quickly "fulfill" the "voted" request and get over with it. Really ruining the relationship there. You can see it on, for example, chaturbate website.
I don't know, in real life we are really quite people, and this is really difficult but also exciting.
About selling panties, this is just really not worth it, we've got enough money to not do that and I think I won't let her. As you said, she will need to make the panties "used", and that probably doesn't mean just wear.


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

jb02157 said:


> Dude this is messed up.


That's what i said to her when she first suggested the webcam. But after a day, when i thought about, you know... It's quite diverse


----------



## Semyon777 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks all, it helped me a lot
*The thread is closed.*


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I would say go for it, I saw an article about this and you can make some money. I know in Japen they even have vending machines the article said. I would rather do that then the webcam deal. If my wife wanted to do it I would let her. I would make sure you open up a PO Box. Good luck!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Semyon777 said:


> That made me think a bit more. I think my problem with the panties is that it is done completely without me, which makes me nervous since she can "make it more exciting later". Also, for the same reason, I don't want her to "earn" on the website without me as well as even do it with me too often. I'm now thinking to drop the idea in order to elliminate the possibility of her getting overly excited. Thanks


She wears her panties everyday with out you so, what?

Then you sell the panties and do all of the contact. Now, stop watching Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

You can include some useful instructions with the package. 

How to wear: Yellow in front, Brown in back...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

anchorwatch said:


> If you're for real, you've got a problem if you have to ask if any of this is okay.


I swear the people who live there must be really fit to have to climb such a steep hill every bloody day.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Not one person asked the most important question... HOW MUCH?

If she's underpricing them then yeah I'd have an issue with it. If she's hitting the market sweet-spot and can earn top dollar then it's a wise investment.

I'll be looking for her on Shark Tank soon.


----------

